

My Last Death Threat In 2011 - apedley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/31/my-last-death-threat-in-2011/

======
valuegram
Glad to see someone looking at the macro picture, instead of pretending they
can use charts to predict the future. I largely agree on the bullish outlook,
but think that we're due for some more short term volatility.

~~~
maigret
Frankly, I don't understand at all why you got downvoted here. Agree with you.
The only issues I see now are a possible China hard landing or a massive jump
in energy prices. For the second, one should act harder toward renewable
energies, for the first just hope it's not to hard and wait...

------
newyear2012
By putting people's names and email addresses in his post, he's going to spur
people to write more to him. Not a good idea. But like'd the pretty graphs and
opinion part.

------
nlz1
Wow, glad I've finally heard about this guy. His article about not going to
college is superb.

[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/10-more-reasons-why-
par...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/01/10-more-reasons-why-parents-
should-not-send-their-kids-to-college/)

